# Looking for D&D Players In Madison, WI



## gausse (Oct 3, 2008)

Howdy,

Our gaming group is looking for 1 or 2 new D&D players to join our group. The group consists of mature (30's, mostly married w/kids) players and meets every two weeks in the fall and winter and every 3 weeks in the summer. We play on the westside of Madison. The games are usually on a Tuesday night from 5:30pm - 10:00pm but we move dates around to fit players schedules as best we can.

We rotate DM's every 3 levels or so (3-6 months) and anyone in the group who has an interest can try a turn at DMing. We generally try to go to GenCon each year and have special weekend games every once in a while.

Our next adventure is starting shortly and we will be starting at 1st level and giving 4th edition a try. If at the end of the campaign we will decide to continue in 4e or go back to 3.5e for a while.

Drop me a email if you are interested. gausse @ yahoo


----------

